# The Betta and the 3 Ghost shrimp!



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I recently added my female betta and three ghost shrimp to my planted tank and everything is great so far! There seems to be 1 adult shrimp and 2 younger shrimp. The adult shrimp stands his ground and doesn't let Lucy (betta) chase him around. Good for him. The other two little ones will run..lol. She has gotten used to them and will just swim by them, unless they are eating flakes then she will go up to them. The larger of the shrimp will grab the flake if i present it with tweezers. I haven't tried it with the younger ones since they are usually in hiding. I'm happy Lucy and the 3 shrimp are living in peace 

Those little snails are annoying though. They sit on the anubias and when they get off you can see all the poop they are leaving behind! Might have to get rid of these soon!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Those shrimp sound so cute its so nice they leave in peace with Lucy !


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Every time I add shrimp they die weeks later.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Those shrimp sound so cute its so nice they leave in peace with Lucy !


I'm relieved so far. I think I might get two more just to help keep their tank clean!


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Every time I add shrimp they die weeks later.


I hope mine don't die. Do you know why that happened?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There body just appears.


----------



## kustomlarry (Nov 18, 2012)

They are great for cleaning up...


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of an easier way to feed your shrimp flakes without your betta going crazy and snatching the flakes? -_-


----------



## kustomlarry (Nov 18, 2012)

If you are worried about them getting food, you can get some algae wafers at the pet store. They will sink and the shrimp will converge on it. Depending on how many shrimp you have, you can break the wafers in pieces. You can throw one in every other day or so....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They also make pelets for bottom feeders.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ghost shrimps have a faster metabolism making them more susceptible to bad water parameters and presence of nitrates.
you can feed the shrimps food by dropping it somewhere the betta wont see... ghost shrimps have an excellent sense of smell and will pinpoint the food from afar.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are faster than the Bettas too.


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

We are looking at getting Ghost Shrimp for all of our tanks this week.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends on what you have in those tanks.


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

We just have the betas, their plants and their home shelter. With two shrimp per tank. We bought the shrimp tonight so lets see if they survive the battle! We named them all the kids names with Bait attached to them! I.e SmurfBait lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Funny names I like them. Just remember that Betta has 2 TTs.


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

Oops total spelling error.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big is the tank?


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

Our tanks are currently just 2.5 gallons, but I'm hoping for a bunch of five gallon tanks for Christmas from Santa!


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I will be getting more shrimp for my 10 gallon..probably will start with five and see how that goes. This tank will have a full grown male betta.....soooo they may become a snack...he tries to eat everything...

In my other tank with the female...two shrimps are "missing" I haven't seen them in a while...only the big one.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bettas are murdering the shrimp D:


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

We have two shrimp on each side of the tanks, and so far they are all accounted for. However it takes a while to find some of the shrimp because they are so small. And sometimes they get through the divider to the other side. But our Bettas do love trying to get the shrimp. Thankfully they are inexpensive.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My betta tried to eat a snail, but strangely, he lived peacefully with a shrimp. The shrimp seems to be gone now, but I think it has more to do with moving my tank from my apartment to my new house when it was cold outside. I don't think my betta ate it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> Bettas are murdering the shrimp D:


 What?


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

i'm going to move around the tank today and see if the other two show up. Cross your fingers!! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter love to pay attention to me.


----------

